
The Web-based version of Apple Music has officially launched - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/the-web-based-version-of-apple-music-has-officially-launched/
======
praveenweb
Apple takes so long to add cross-platform support despite these services
making money with more potential to do so with cross-platform. icloud.com is
unusable. Keychain is available only on Mac and iPhone and restricted to
Safari.

I understand they are trying to lock-in users to their platform / devices but
there would be more users if cross-platform versions are available making more
money for them eventually.

It's not like consumers are buying a Mac or iPhone because Apple Music
experience is better, or iCloud experience is better.

~~~
scarface74
The entire idea behind keychain is its only used on trusted hardware. How do
you propose that Apple verifies hardware that it doesn’t control?

Apple Music has been available on Android since basically day one and now it’s
available on Amazon devices. AppleTV and AirPlay are being supported on third
party hardware.

------
peatmoss
I keep hoping that Apple will come around to making their catalog available
losslessly. I don’t need or want “HD” audio. I just want CD quality audio. I
can’t pick out artifacts in AAC 256 that some people claim to. But on the
other hand, I (and this is unscientific) find that my ears get tired listening
to compressed audio vs uncompressed streams.

Tidal and now Amazon offer lossless steaming, but I personally prefer the
integration and UI of Apple Music with our various iDevices. I believe it also
is still possible (though a little janky in the UI) to stream your own tracks
back to yourself for when Apple Music is missing obscure recordings.

I keep saying it, but the perfect music service is obvious and nonexistent
currently:

1\. Good catalog of music

2\. Lossless option (don’t believe it matters? Fine. Charge people who insist
on it for the feature. I pay $25/month for a family Tidal subscription. You
can think I’m a sucker.)

3\. Let me add my own recordings with metadata and stream my unified catalog
back to me in the same UI.

~~~
colejohnson66
It’d probably require renegotiating all their licenses with the RIAA and such.
Granted, they did it before with 128 to 256 kbps (and removing DRM at the same
time) quality. So, I’m sure they could, but the thing is most people don’t
care.

------
readarticle
Almost identical to the “native” app with some added responsiveness, the macOS
version being a souped up Ember application for the past five years has really
paid off here.

~~~
pjmlp
Actually they are taking advantage of WebAssembly and ported some of the
original C++ and Objective-C code to it.

